# Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

I have never been as excited about a new car as I am right now. My 2008 will be delivered in a few days... I have read somewhere that the DVD nav system has an AUX audio input somewhere, but I cannot find a reference to it in the owners manuals. Can anyone confirm whether it does exist or not?
As soon as I get my hands on the car I'll post some pictures








/p


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (perfrej)*

Hello Per:
Welcome to the forum.
Most of us are not very familiar with the 2008 Phaetons, because VW stopped importing the Phaeton to North America after the 2006 model year. I believe that you are correct, there is an auxiliary audio input provision in the 2008 and newer vehicles. I suspect that it is either a standard phono jack (mini-phono), or; a USB connection. Wish I could tell you more than that.
Michael


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Thanks, Michael.
Yes, I have noticed that this forum is kind of infested with north americans... Too bad you haven't been able to buy the newer models, but I do beleive, after some reading, that they will come back to you once more in th near future.
Hopefully I will get my car Monday, and then I will be much more in the clear. I'll post some pictures of the new radar, which is mounted in front of the radiator, right behind the massive VW emblem, and some other things that have changed since MY2006.
All the best for now!
/p


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (perfrej)*

Doesn't appear to have an input. I guess that belongs to the new infotainment system in the 2009.
Questions:
- Is the CD changer digital or analog?
- How close to a Touareg navi is the system?
- There are iPod adapters for the Touareg available - that may be the way. 
Does Michael have the part numbers for the audio components?
I'm hooking up VCDS in a while to scan the units...
UPDATE: Nav is 3D0 919 887 M


_Modified by perfrej at 12:28 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (perfrej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perfrej* »_Yes, I have noticed that this forum is kind of infested with north americans... 

Uh, well, the Vortex website is based in North America (Chicago to be exact)...









Michael


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (perfrej)*

Hi!,
Is this DVD based SatNav or the RNS810?
For the RNS810, well, I am also a little in the dark here (mine is being built), but I think that for the "AUX -IN" you need the MEDIA-IN option, I think that then locates the AUX IN in the glove box... But that is not by any means guaranteed, as I have not yet seen it. I also believe that the MEDIA IN option can easily be retrofitted to a car that came without it, as it sits in the place of the existing CD changer (and CD changer has moved to the left where the CD/DVD reader for Nav system used to be...)...
If it is the DVD based upgrade to the trusted old unit that has been with us from the start, well, not sure at all, but gut feel tells me (after testing the unit) it is not very different from the old CD based system, so the question is how much it changed under the skin... To that I do not have an answer... sorry...
Regards,
J


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (Realist42)*

From what I have found, the RNS810 has the option of MEDIA-IN, but apparently, the older model does not. So, does anyone know if it is digital or analog connection on the CD changer?


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (perfrej)*

See kufatec.de or http://www.conexx-video.de/ for more information, but this is what I know for sure:
Cheapest way: if you have a factory TV tuner, you can connect an AUX audio source into it. Kufatec sells a video-in kit for about 16 euros (sigh! after all, it is just few pieces of wire and some connectors). You activate TV and select either AV1 or AV2 channel. As a bonus, you can also hook up a video source as well, if you like. Only drawback: the audio in connectors are under rear shelf, in the trunk. You probably want to route the wires elsewhere.
Cooler way: I have read from http://www.motor-talk.de (German Phaeton forum) that the Audi/VW generic CD Changer adapters work with the Phaeton, too. This means that you can get (pretty simple playlist-type) control of an Ipod using a CD Changer "emulator". Getting the plain simple AUX Audio in is possible with a wire+connector type of adapter.
Try search at motor-talk.de Phaeton forum if you are interested in the latter (I can look up the product names and suppliers for you, too, if you're interested). I have tried the first hack (TV Tuner input) myself. Works perfectly. I am in a process of installing a Windows MCE PC in the trunk to play MP3's and films for the kids in the rear. I also purchased a TV-Free adapter from Kufatec to enable the ZAB video display while on the move (handy to be able to see the MP3 playlist, not to watch a movie...)


----------



## glacken (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (perfrej)*

Hi.
I have the 2009 model and while the Touch Screen has buttons for both Aux input and Bluetooth, the car has not been fitted with the USB or input jack.
The bluetooth is not supported either.
VW UK have confirmed that the 2009 GP2 models do not have the MEDIA- in put hardware.
They possibly think that the Radio, 30gig Hard Drive, CD x 6 Player, DVD Player and SD and other card Reader is enough music for a small country like the UK.
There is just something about the Phaeton, difficult to pinpoint but so interesting. Something new every day.
I have just found the 12v socket in the boot. What else is there?
Brendan


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (glacken)*

Can the input be added ? I will shortly be taking possesion of a November 09 UK registered 3.0 tdi and posted recently as to if Bluetooth and tv modules can be added to the 810 touch screen system. They certainly can to the similar headunit fitted to the tourag without much difficulty.
Also can anyone confirm if its a DAB radio on the 09 phaetons over here in the UK it doesnt seem to be an option so I assume so.
For those in the UK interested in possible mods to the 810 media system I have found a couple of sites that offer upgrades on Tourags etc and seem to have some experience of the 810 system in the phaeton :
http://www.carmediauk.com/
http://www.oemretrofits.co.uk
The latter seem to be the best bet they offer the Bluetooth and digital tv upgrades on the tourag and most other vag / audi models.

_Modified by alera at 8:19 AM 1-7-2010_


_Modified by alera at 8:23 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (alera)*

That is a really interesting unit! KCE425i. I wonder if it would fit the system that I have. TV emulation is the way to go, I think. An iPod Classic would be able to show movies and play music. I don't really need the buttons on the stereo or the wheel, I can fiddle with the pod's great user interface with cover flow. MUST HAVE!


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Aux audio input in 2008 Phaeton (perfrej)*

WOW what a piece of kit, it does work with the phaeton apparently, 
http://www.fiscon.co.uk/volksw....html

I am going to pick one of these up and give it a try it sounds like it just replaces the cd changer and is viewed as an external dvd source on the 810 system...
Also just doing some reading on the fiscon site it seems to need a specific wiring harness to get it working the good news is it also allows allows for a tv tunner to be easily added so kills two birds with one stone ! 
If I can get one of the working along with their bluetooth adapter I will be a happy bunny, there seems to be virtually no information on fitting these to Phaetons though unfortunately








I need to find out some more info about this system, unfortunately I cant speak German I have a feeling there will be plenty of info on the German site mentioned above.



_Modified by alera at 9:25 AM 1-8-2010_


----------

